# PBass,Bichirs,Pollini



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

PBass


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Ornate & Delhezi


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

those fish are amazing!!!

love the pbass dude, how many u got? also get a pic of that aro!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Totally amazing fish


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Reallly nice looking fish


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice looking Pbass!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great pics they are great and they fish are beatiful


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet pics One Bad!!!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet pbass. Those are some kickass pics. Great Job.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

All your fish are looking good and healthy









But the P-bass are just priceless. Definately the finest I have ever seen, great job on that one


----------

